
a computer practitioners handbook of facts - drudru11
http://www.compref.com/
======
cstejerean
well, it looks interesting but there a couple of problems. The first is that
there are no facts on this yet (at least not in the few sections I bothered to
check) which makes it less likely that I would use it as a reference in the
future. I'm also not sure the search works well for this type of site. It's a
wiki search which means that if I type something like memory in the search box
I'll get back the memory page as opposed to a list of all the pages that
contain the term.

Given that this is a reference site search needs to be made more visible and
perhaps changed a little bit. I assume as the number of facts grow it's going
to be impractical to navigate some hierarchy to look for some particular data.
Some of this facts also don't fit particularly nice in any one category. Maybe
some sort of tagging might help as a way to categorize the data (or just
really good full text search).

------
drudru11
hey, i'm trying to create a simple site to keep track of the interesting facts
in one place. I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.

